

Internet Archive seeks donations after fire destroys $600,000 of equipment - ck2
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/7/5076166/the-internet-archive-seeks-donations-after-fire-destroys-equipment

======
infocollector
Does IA have backup for the data that was lost?

